# My darling flatheads



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ohhhhh!! That is so funny. That happens to my two also when they go out in the rain. Kind of takes some of their dignified look away....LOL
_


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Poor things--they look mortified that you are photographing them in such a state. My husband jokes about a "coiffure en crise" when the dreaded flathead strikes.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL! that's exactly what Finnegan looked like after our walk this morning!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Too funny. Which raises a question - I wonder if anyone has ever purposely given their dogs a flat top?

Like this........


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Olie said:


> Too funny. Which raises a question - I wonder if anyone has ever purposely given their dogs a flat top?
> 
> Like this........
> View attachment 14328


Actually i have done this LOL! It was by special request when i was grooming...it was actually cute on the dog who was a stocky toy poodle owned by a military guy. He didnt want him to look like a poodle but hated the "flat" head when shaved. So .. he saw totally shaved, ears tail etc , with a flat top


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL LOL! Yeah, they sure loose that 'regal' look after being out in the rain. These pics are tooo funny!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

lol! Yep, we see that look here every now and then...the rain just does them in  Poor guys.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh I feel their pain! A "bad hair day" takes on a whole new meaning when it involves a poodle in the rain. When Chagall gets the wet-head look, what I call the "droopies," he looks absolutely undone to me. Good thing he doesn't recognize his own reflection in the mirror.


----------

